# Aquasoil and Fluorite



## A_Shea (Jun 2, 2007)

What do you guys think about mixing the two together? I already have some soil just not enough. Fluorite is instantaneous and less expensive but soil looks better most likely than the 2 together. I just dont know if that would look terrible or not. Im not worried about nutrients either.


----------

